# Convert router to just a hub?



## yowsa1125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi. Just had u verse installed and have an issue hardwiring several devices. Let me give some background first.

Before I had u verse installed, I had DSL supplied by AT&T. I had the main input run into a NetGear router (WNR854T) and then hardwired my desktop and a docking station to the outputs on the Router.

I also hardwired another line that I ran downstairs and across the entire house into my family room so that I could hook up my media center pc (it was too far away to get reliable wireless signal from the router). This ethernet line (to the media center pc) was actually two 50’ cables that were joined through a linksys router (BEFSR41 V2.0). The system worked just fine for several years.

Now with the new modem/router through u verse (2 Wire 3800 HGV B) I would like to run the line that goes to my office (the new router is in the family room… and the Linksys router connection was replaced with a coupler) into the Linksys or NetGear router and use it as a hub for my office. There are two additional outputs on the router, but I'd rather not run another 100' of ethernet cable through the walls and house if I can help it.

But when I hook up either of the routers, the computers don’t connect to the internet because an IP address isn’t being assigned to either computer. 

The 2 wire modem is assigning IP addresses to my network in the following manner:

Current Address 192.168.1.64 
Device Status Connected 
DHCP Firewall Enabled
Address Assignment: Private from pool 192.168.1.0 
WAN IP Mapping: Router WAN IP address (default)

I think the two settop boxes are given 192.168.1.64 and 192.168.1.65
My office computer is given 192.168.1.66
The Family room computer is 192.168.1.67
And the wireless for my laptop is 192.168.1.68

From what I can tell, both my former routers are set to 192.168.1.1.

This may be causing the problem… or it might be that I need to purchase a hub rather than trying to use a router / hub… but I was wondering if there was a way to configure one of the router / hubs to turn off the router / wireless functions and have it function only as a hub.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you could connect to the downstream router via one of its lan port not it wan port. Disable dhcp on this router and also assign it a static ip like 192.168.1.2 and remove that ip from the main routers dhcp scope.

this way you have one lan and one ip subnet which will result in all working.


----------

